# Bad Transmission



## LS2Freak (Apr 18, 2013)

I have an 05 ls2 gto 6 speed. I have a few mods done to the motor and it push 500 at the crank. I never thought to upgrade the clutch or anything like that. The clutch pedal would drop to the floor when I would shift from second to third and so on. I didnt think much of it because it was still shifting perfectly. Well my synchronizers are for sure screwed up now. It scratches in third and fourth and sometimes blocks me out of second and first. Im planing on upgrading to a good clutch and I also want to upgrade the transmission to something a little stronger. Does anyone have idea about what transmission I should buy?


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Pick your poison:

Six Speed Rebuilds - 2004-2006 GTO - Tick Performance


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are some other options! A beefed up T56 seem to offer some high horsepower kits.

G-Force Transmissions and Long Shifters

If/or when you get the clutch & transmission done, don't forget to make sure the drive shaft and rear end will also handle your horsepower.


----------

